# /dev/ttyS0 and VirtualBox

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to make ttyS0 (COM1) to work with Virtualbox and Hylafax.

I've added user to group: uucp but when I try to start VirtualBox it keep complaining about permission of /dev/ttyS0

so I change it:

chmod 666 /dev/ttyS0

At this point I can start VirtualBox with com1 enable /dev/ttyS0 

but it takes control of the modem the lights are going off, so it is not ready to receive the faxes.

When I quit virtualbox (windows - xp)  and I try to dial my Hylafax, it rings few times and resets the modem but as well sets the /dev/ttyS0 permission to "600".

Is there a way to make Hylafax and Virtualbox (XP) use the same "com1" port at the same time?

----------

## Joseph_sys

I was able to activate COM1 on Windows XP but when windows XP locks into it Linux host can not use Com1 (ttyS0) port.

So I don't think they can share the port at the same time.

----------

